# Buck Bros Crank Neck Paring Chisels



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Does any one of you have experience with these chisels?

Buck Bros Crank Neck Paring Chisels
http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/html_p/C!007PB.htm

Buck Bros. Bench Chisels
http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/html_p/C!00730.htm

These are not your Home Depot chisels.
The story is that they were made in the 50"s but never finished. 
They are now finished and sold by Craftsman's studio.
I bought a set of Crank Neck Paring Chisels


----------



## rafaelsmall94 (Nov 17, 2012)

I will say that it will be a good try with something to experiment with. Did you buy it?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

rafaelsmall94, yes I bough a set of Crank Neck Paring Chisels. 
I should have them by the end of the week.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Bert,

Will you provide a review after you get them?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I do not think that I am qualified to review chisels.
I use chisels but I am not a chisels specialist. I cannot say if the steel is soft or not and so on.
I know someone who bought same chisels and the straight paring chisels and who is every qualify to write a review but I doubt that he will find the time to do it.
I bought these chisels mostly for history.
These chisels are no longer made since the 50's, I believe, and most likely they will never be made again, this is why I bought them, of course I shall use them but this is not my main motivation for buying them.
I am thinking about buying a set of straight paring chiles for the same reason.
I am tools collector more than a real user.
I just love tools, the objects.


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

I was looking at these a few month ago. I emailed them and asked how they compared to Sorby and Henry Taylor. There answer was "not as thin a blade or as flexible, but excellent for the money".


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have 3 of those I found at an estate sale. I like them a lot,
but you don't pound on a crank neck chisel so the edges
are only used in hand-pushed cuts and hold up well.

When you need them, they are great to have.


----------

